# Meetings > Ομάδες Εργασίας >  AWMN WiKi

## acoul

Τι γίνεται με το WiKi του AWMN? Ανήκει στο AWMN ή στην ομάδα που το έχει υλοποιήσει? Θα ήθελα να βγάλω ένα σχετικό WiKi για την ΕΕΧΙ/AWMN κομμάτι γιατί έχω κουραστεί να απαντάω τα ίδια και τα ίδια σε pm. Ποιά είναι η κατάσταση με το Global WiKi που έχουμε - είχαμε? Αν είναι για flames να καλέσουμε από πριν τα ειδικά αεροπλάνα της πυροσβεστικής γιατί είμαστε σε επικίνδυνη εποχή για πυρκαγιές που ως γνωστόν δεν οφελούν καθόλου !!

----------


## papashark

Tι εννοείς κομάτι EEXI/AWMN ?  ::

----------


## mojiro

θα εννοει, ενα wiki που θα ειναι προσανατολισμενο στους χρηστες της EEXI,
που θελουν να συνδεθουν στο AWMN.

----------


## papashark

Γιατί δεν απαντάει ο ίδιος ?

----------


## dimkasta

Μάλλον με οδηγίες για τους πελάτες που θέλουν να συνδεθούν στον κόμβο της ΕΕΧΙ εννοεί.

----------


## papashark

Μου αρέσει που προσπαθείτε να βρείτε τι εννοεί, ενώ δεν κάνετε τον κόπο να περιμένετε να μας πει ο ίδιος τι εννοεί...

Εγώ περιμένω από την Δευτέρα, ενώ εσείς δώσατε 2 διαφορετικές απαντήσεις.  ::

----------


## acoul

Το WIKI είναι κάτι σαν collaborative documentation/FAQ/Howto κλπ. Κάθε κόμβος του AWMN θα μπορούσε να φτιάξει κάτι δικό του ανεξάρτητα, ή θα μπορούσε να υπάρχει ένα κεντρικό ως υπηρεσία όπου εκεί όποιος κόμβος κορμού του AWMN θέλει να μπορεί να βάζει πληροφορίες για τον κόμβο του η και πιο γενικά για το AWMN.

Edit: Η ερώτηση έχει να κάνει με το WIKI και υλικό που αφορά δραστηριότητα κάθε AWMN κόμβου: EEXI, Hellug, κλπ... Η απειλή δεν είναι να μαζευτούμε πολλοί - αυτό θα ήταν ευχή !! Η πραγματική απειλή είναι να ερημώσουμε και ξεφουσκώσουμε όπως το μπαλόνι του DOT-COM !!

----------


## papashark

Έτσι είναι αυτή την στιγμή το wiki.awmn.org

Παλαιότερα ο καθένας μπορούσε να κάνει αλλαγές, μέχρι που κάποιοι του άλλαξαν τα φώτα. Τώρα πρέπει να είσαι registed.

Ακόμα δεν απάντησες τι είναι το κομμάτι EEXI/ΑWMN.....

----------


## lacbil

Λοιπόν, δεν γίνεται να ενημερωθούν (αν δεν έχει γίνει ήδη κάτι τέτοιο) οι δημιουργοί των "Plug me in" και "wiki.awmn.org" tutorials, ώστε με μια συνεργασία λίγων ημερών να ανέβουν τα κείμενά τους στο el.wikipedia.org και en.wikipedia.org;
Πιστεύω θα είναι πολύ χρήσιμο και σημαντικό.

----------


## koki

Πάντως εγώ είχα ενδιαφερθεί πολύ να κάνω κάτι αντίστοιχο, σε wiki.awmn αλλά επειδή η ατμόσφαιρα δεν είναι και η πιο ήρεμη, είπα να μην φανεί ως άλλη μια σχισματική κίνηση, προς οποιαδήποτε κατεύθυνση.

----------

